# The smallest but very bright light for helmet/bike



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

see the updated specs on the smallest (just 12 grams) 240 lumens light available on the market:
https://lux-rc.com/temp/LUXRC-L30-EN-230909.pdf


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

interesting, does the $85 in clude battery/charger? beam?


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

nope, just a head integrated with regulator circuit. It can be connected to any battery which has voltage in range 4-15V. This is a laboratory sample, so it's not cheap. We're going to release soon the same size head rated to emitt 900 lumens.


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

quazzle said:


> nope, just a head integrated with regulator circuit. It can be connected to any battery which has voltage in range 4-15V. This is a laboratory sample, so it's not cheap. We're going to release soon the same size head rated to emitt 900 lumens.


where is your co located?


----------



## VaskaS (Aug 19, 2009)

roadiegonebad said:


> where is your co located?


RF in his profile means Russian Federation.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I would probably be in for a 900 lumen unit, but for 85 bucks for just a 240 lumen light head I would probably consider other options personally. I have a 14.8 lithium battery I'd love to use with a light system.. if you sold one that had trail tech ends and retailed for around 120 bucks or so I'd probably buy.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm all for light lightheads for the helmet but 240 lumens simply isn't enough. It would make a great hiking/camping light though.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

Flyer said:


> I'm all for light lightheads for the helmet but 240 lumens simply isn't enough. It would make a great hiking/camping light though.


What about to just double it, like this:









Here's just SINGLE light in action: 








if you switch them both - you'll get the power doubled.

Helmet installation using the same mount


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

quazzle said:


> What about to just double it, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admit there is something about these little lights that I like. Even if you already have a primary bar light a set of these mounted on the bars ( as shown ) could be hooked up to provide additional side visibility ( as they can be pointed where you want..:thumbsup: ). Used with a 2 cell 18650 series combo and a remote on/off switch, you could have on-demand wide turn lighting...this could work. Not sure it would be worth $ 170 plus shipping to find out though.
Once again, ( the second time in a couple days ) I have to question the beam shot. Output looks more like 500lm, you sure this isn't a photo with both lights on? A set of these with XP-G's and I might have to reconsider ( if kept under $200 ).


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Once again, ( the second time in a couple days ) I have to question the beam shot. Output looks more like 500lm, you sure this isn't a photo with both lights on? A set of these with XP-G's and I might have to reconsider ( if kept under $200 ).


first of all thanks for comments. Regarding the beamshot posted, yes, it a single light in action (according the testing rules). Compare it with other commercial and DIY lights at

http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com/ (Road & Road2 series where I participated)

it will give you much better understanding of the L30 light spill and performance.


----------



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

Most people wouldn't call 240 lumens "_very_ bright". ;-)

Will there be an XP-G version in few weeks?

...Or how about a twin XP-G lighhead at 24g? ...now that would be nice_!_


----------



## siwilliams (Jul 23, 2009)

Pretty cool, be sure sure to post here once the 900 lumen version is available.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

WeakMite said:


> Most people wouldn't call 240 lumens "_very_ bright". ;-)


It depends on... I believe that 240lumens is maximum what possible to squeeze from a super-lightweight 12g unit. Simply because even if a new XP-G is used, it still must be able to dissipate 4W of heat. That's physics.



WeakMite said:


> Will there be an XP-G version in few weeks?


A few weeks sounds very optimistic . The main problem with this light to provide an adequate cooling. Estimated heat power is 10W (triple XP-G). To keep the same size active cooling could be a solution. But I'm not sure that small fan is string enough to survive on a bike.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

quazzle said:


> first of all thanks for comments. Regarding the beamshot posted, yes, it a single light in action (according the testing rules). Compare it with other commercial and DIY lights at
> 
> http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com/ (Road & Road2 series where I participated)
> 
> it will give you much better understanding of the L30 light spill and performance.


Ah!...Yes, having a comparison makes a big difference. It was also interesting to see the TR-801 and the Magicshine in the light shootout. Thanks for that link. The beam shot of the TR-801 I found very impressive. I like your lights. They are nice looking. If I had $170 burning a hole in my pocket I would surely buy a couple of these, unfortunately ...I don't smell smoke yet.. Having a set of these would make taking tight turns a real blast.

A couple questions about the light test....Do you know the camera settings for the test? If so, what were they? What optic were you using on your light for the test? What was the distance from the light to the first object in the road?


----------



## ggnarl (Mar 13, 2008)

where does this light ship from?


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

ggnarl said:


> where does this light ship from?


from Russia. But don't worry about the distance, a cheap air mail delivery is also available (about $10 to US)


----------



## kinglud1 (Jul 15, 2009)

do you have a picture of the "angel eye" effect??? was just curious..


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> ....Do you know the camera settings for the test? If so, what were they? What optic were you using on your light for the test? What was the distance from the light to the first object in the road?


described in details at http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=240911


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

kinglud1 said:


> do you have a picture of the "angel eye" effect??? was just curious..












full article: https://www.lux-rc.com/view.php?p=content/magazine/march

and a few fresh macro photos of the same head (but with a standard mount)


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

When is the 900 going to be ready?
$20 more for the bike mount seems a bit high.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

the production plan is:
L31 - a smaller version of L30, single XP-G R5. Custom optics with glass lens. 345 Lumens. Lead time - 2 months (Jan 2010)
L32 - a larger torch with boost topology based on 3xXP-G R5. Custom optics with glass lens. Should give ~1000 lumens (Jan 2010)
L44 - high-power head, 4000 lumens with custom glass optics and variable light spill. (Feb 2010)


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

I like your lights. They seem well thought out and practical, and heatsinking seems to handled well. I was waiting for you to say something like this. More details when you can.



quazzle said:


> the production plan is:
> L44 - high-power head, 4000 lumens with custom glass optics and variable light spill. (Feb 2010)


Tim


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

How about some prices for those new models.


----------



## MaxxCutts8 (Nov 7, 2008)

that light would work awesome with that new vholdr HD camera that came out a bit ago.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

You can buy the 3 XP-G R5's in a P60 Drop in right here for $150!!

http://titaniumengineering.com/shop/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=6

I guess thats what there going to use for the 900lumen light!!

4000 Lumens ??? 4 of those P60's ??


----------



## norcosam (Sep 27, 2008)

Very nice unit.
Would be interested in a 900 lumen unit


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

Me too, keep us posted.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

$85 for "900" lumens (with li-ion battery, charger, & lighthead) is already here... Magicshine.

Sorry to self-promote, really. I wavered when I hit "Submit Reply"...

I really do like the looks of the unit described here. When did Russia get in the electronics game?

Ride on...


----------



## MaFL (Sep 27, 2009)

GEOMAN said:


> $85 for "900" lumens (with li-ion battery, charger, & lighthead) is already here...


Yes... but did you check the scale?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

MaFL said:


> Yes... but did you check the scale?


Good point.

Geo


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

quazzle said:


> nope, just a head integrated with regulator circuit. It can be connected to any battery which has voltage in range 4-15V. This is a laboratory sample, so it's not cheap. We're going to release soon the same size head rated to emitt 900 lumens.


Good on you for giving it a go, but I having built many light myself, I don't think there is enough surface area to cool the light when on high...if you have it @ 900lm...

how long do you get before the thermal reg trip in still air?? on the 240lm unit??

K


----------



## uphillwish (Jun 29, 2006)

MaxxCutts8 said:


> that light would work awesome with that new vholdr HD camera that came out a bit ago.


VholdR does not treat customer good. I would not recommend it.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

The L30 torch has been amended. Now it comes with a high quality super soft thermal resistant silicone cord instead of cheesy twisted wires in the past. The new cord is rated to sustain temperatures in range -50C to +200C. A few fresh pictures:


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

and... new chrome plated version should be released soon:


----------



## bentboy242 (Nov 7, 2009)

where can I buy one of these? is it an off the shelf model or some DIY or mod?
thanks


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

bentboy242 said:


> where can I buy one of these? is it an off the shelf model or some DIY or mod?


it's rather a DIY now, we offer you to devise a power supply for it  
An "off-the-shell" is in close plans.
The light comes with integrated regulator (DC 3.8-12V) and thermal control circuit.
try this link: http://www.lux-rc.com/view.php?p=content/showcase/L30/order
thanks!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

quazzle said:


> Here's just SINGLE light in action:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This brightness level is simply not realistic with a 240 lumen light.

The telltale sign is the orange sky. The photo brightness is pumped up to the point that the dark sky becomes lit up.

I'm just commenting on the photo though. The light itself looks awesome!!

fc


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

francois said:


> This brightness level is simply not realistic with a 240 lumen light.
> 
> The telltale sign is the orange sky. The photo brightness is pumped up to the point that the
> 
> fc


The exif data reveals the truth....

.....that there is no exif data to reveal the truth.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

this photo is taken from the test at http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com. See it in "Road2" series. This color of the sky is normal for Moscow, - the same color on all photos. The brightness of the spot depends on camera settings. All photos are taken using the same settings, no cheating. Of cause L30 is not the brightest light on the market, but it's on sure the smallest one


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

lidarman said:


> The exif data reveals the truth....
> 
> .....that there is no exif data to reveal the truth.


Yep, you are right about that as I just checked it as well. I also noticed the light-colored sky. However if you follow the link he gave the torch he shows is compared to other known light sources that gives a better point of reference. None the less, I don't think the camera settings are at the same standard as that of MTBreview.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

some fresh pics from the lab. 
I have started designing my own optics as a replacement for standard 20mm luxeon/fraen collimator:

















The main idea of this small unit to use silver mirror as a reflector and mineral glass lens to adjust the light spill in a wide range. The adjustment ring lets smoothly move between very narrow and wide angles.

As an example how it looks together with L30 micro-light:


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

The light looks very interesting, I like it! The fit and finish look great and the weight is great.2 things that are a must for most poeple here. The first would be that it needs to be brighter. Sounds like you are working on that. A single XP-G (R5 bin) run at 1 amp would be just sufficient. Second would be a low setting. Do you have any provision for a light with high and low modes? I think if you could figure that out, this would be an outstanding light. And yes, the extra $20.00 for the bike mount is a little steep.

Good luck!
Mark


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Hard to believe that it is so light! I worked pretty hard to get the weight out of this light and still have enough fin area for cooling. As mounted on the helmet it is 27 grams and in the pic with the penny for size reference it is 20 grams. It also has no driver in the head (it is mounted with the battery).


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

quazzle said:


> This color of the sky is normal for Moscow, -


Wow, small world. Same here...at a particular time of day.

But that is besides Francis' valid point about exposure and what the sky reveals about it.

If we knew the f-stop and exposure time, one could use photoshop to adjust the exposure to compare to photos taken by Francis, or vice versa.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

Vancbiker said:


> Hard to believe that it is so light! I worked pretty hard to get the weight out of this light and still have enough fin area for cooling. As mounted on the helmet it is 27 grams and in the pic with the penny for size reference it is 20 grams. It also has no driver in the head (it is mounted with the battery).


:thumbsup: Great job, colleague!
The main idea is simple - to minimize thermal resistance between the LED heat-sink and the radiator i.e. metal body. We have a secret how to reach minimal resistance. We use special quite expensive PCB construction and DOW CORNING thermal-conductive compound. Of course this forces the body to get hot. But the heat dissipation increases proportionally to the thermal delta between the radiator surface and ambient air. Simply saying a more hot surface disspates more heat. Anyway the junction temperature can't reach critical 120C because the internal thermal protection circuit switches it off when the body reaches 80C. In practice the light never exceeds 60C outdoors, normally it's a bit warm.


----------



## -Muz R- (Oct 18, 2006)

Interesting lights, I like the idea of what your doing. Im in the market for a new set for a race in January next year to replace my original AyUps.

Will you be providing full kits? if so what will it include/ how expensives?


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

-Muz R- said:


> Interesting lights, I like the idea of what your doing. Im in the market for a new set for a race in January next year to replace my original AyUps.
> Will you be providing full kits? if so what will it include/ how expensives?


Thanks!  Yes, the LiPo power supply should be released in Feb 2010. I'll keep you posted here.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

10.000 lumens, 200 watts!


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

do you have pictures of a prototype with power supply and mounting hardware?


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

hi, thanks for asking! 

in fact I'm not going to change the light mount, it remains the same:









and the same mount will be shared by all new XP-G lights (single die L31 and tripple shot L33).

Regarding the power supply unit, yes, I have completed the alloy housing specs and sent them to the factory. The electronics and LiPo cells are already in hands. I anticipate to complete this project by March-April. The test samples shpuld be available in mid-Feb.

























I'm going to use these slick professional Lemo connectors:


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

no comments


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice small lights and photos....very artsy photos BTW.

If you can get the battery size and price to approach zero, that would be nice too.

(but I think you have crossed the threshold of small. Diminishing returns on size.)


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

It's probably a legit picture, but if you look where Quazzle told you, you'll see a Magic Shine (with presumably identical exposure) as well. Given the MS is around 550 lumens, the picture for the Lux RC L30 is probably accurate. However, I'd agree with Francois that it's probably overexposed.

I don't read Russian, but I clicked on the 2C at the bottom right and a picture of what would be more realistic (IMHO) appeared.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

quazzle said:


> no comments


Looks like you've got my attention again. The triple looks very interesting. Are you planning to offer different modes with the triple? Can't help wondering what optic you are using for your triple as well...is it custom? How wide is this triple anyway, 20mm?


----------



## ortelius (Dec 6, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> How wide is this triple anyway, 20mm?


Yes, it says right above the picture: 20.0 mm. I'm assuming optics is regular Carclo 20mm triple.

What I don't like with this tripple is allowable input voltage. With the range of 4.8 do 6.0V, all the most popular Li-Ion/Li-Po batteries are ruled out.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ortelius said:


> Yes, it says right above the picture: 20.0 mm. I'm assuming optics is regular Carclo 20mm triple.
> 
> What I don't like with this tripple is allowable input voltage. *With the range of 4.8 do 6.0V, all the most popular Li-Ion/Li-Po batteries are ruled out.*


....now that you mention it, a 1.2 volt window is indeed very narrow. You could use 4 or 5 Eneloop cells in series FWIW ( 2000mAh ) but that certainly wouldn't run a triple XP-G very long which, to say the least...$ucks :nonod:


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

ortelius said:


> Yes, it says right above the picture: 20.0 mm. I'm assuming optics is regular Carclo 20mm triple.


yes, it's for CARCLO tripple optics. I have tested it with 10507 (narrow clear, 16deg) and 10508 (medium frosted 22deg). 10507 gives very nice spill for helmet usage.



ortelius said:


> What I don't like with this tripple is allowable input voltage. With the range of 4.8 do 6.0V, all the most popular Li-Ion/Li-Po batteries are ruled out.


this one is specially designed to work with our new portable supply and for R/C models where 4.8-6V is common. This regulator features very high perfomance running at 6V - proved 94%. It also has a PWM control pin. After some minor amendment I'll extend the allowable range to DC 4.8-6.8V. Running at low voltage is not recommended for boost regulators becase it causes very high current drain which may damadge the battery and also increases power losses in wires and regulator curcuit.

In next two weeks I'm going to test a buck high-volatage topology which drives tripple XP-G R5. The name is L33.2. The allowable voltage range will be in range DC 10 - 22V. This module is going to be more prefferable for portable long-play torches bacause minimizes the current drain which increases the battery efficiency and lifespan. At 12V 1100lm tripplet will drain just 800-850mA from the supply.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

ortelius said:


> What I don't like with this tripple is allowable input voltage. With the range of 4.8 do 6.0V, all the most popular Li-Ion/Li-Po batteries are ruled out.


BTW, it seems it's possible to increase the upper limit up to 9V. So the full range will be 4.8-9V. Will this change your attitude?

The question - does it make a sence to continue with buck version with allowable range 10-22V?


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> ....now that you mention it, a 1.2 volt window is indeed very narrow. You could use 4 or 5 Eneloop cells in series FWIW ( 2000mAh ) but that certainly wouldn't run a triple XP-G very long which, to say the least...$ucks :nonod:


I'll try to increase the upper limit up to 9V. In the meanwhile check this one:








https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13226

5S1P pack (5 in series) will give 6V and impressive capacity - 7ah. This will drive single L33.1 during at least 4 hours. :thumbsup:
And this pack requires no balancing.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

quazzle said:


> BTW, it seems it's possible to increase the upper limit up to 9V. So the full range will be 4.8-9V. Will this change your attitude?
> 
> The question - does it make a sence to continue with buck version with allowable range 10-22V?


...As to the first question: Yes, this makes using 7.4volt Li-ion batteries usable.
Now to your last question: It makes sense to me but only because I have a couple 18.5volt Li-ion batteries kicking around. 

Are the drivers for the triples going to be able to have different modes ( Hi-med-low )? At the least a high/low setting ( 1100L / 500L ) would be most useful.


----------



## ortelius (Dec 6, 2007)

quazzle said:


> In the meanwhile check this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still not too promising. 5S1P pack is a no-go for your specified input voltage. Fresh from the charger, such a pack would be about 7 V, so leds would be out of regulation in the first part of discharge. With 4S1P configuration however, leds will be out of regulation on the last part of discharge, since mid-discharged NiMH cell's voltage at 2A drain is about 1.15 V, hence about 4.6 V for the pack - too low.

As said, 1.2 V window is just too narrow.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

ortelius said:


> Still not too promising...As said, 1.2 V window is just too narrow.


already fixed, thanks for your feedback.
A hacked version is running during last 8 hours at 8.2V:









The proved operation range now is 4.8-9.5V.
This should be enough to connect almost any battery type.

The success story details and photos - https://www.lux-rc.com/view.php?p=content/magazine/the_lab

I'll need to add one more IC on the board and retrace it. 
A matter of 3-5 days I think.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Are the drivers for the triples going to be able to have different modes ( Hi-med-low )? At the least a high/low setting ( 1100L / 500L ) would be most useful.


in current condition it's a DIY part. It features a PWM input, recommended frequency range is 1...25KHz.

the modes will be implemented in a power supply unit which comes next.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

quazzle said:


> in current condition it's a DIY part. It features a PWM input, recommended frequency range is 1...25KHz.
> 
> *the modes will be implemented in a power supply unit which comes next*.


Are you saying that the drivers will be built into the power supply? 
Or..just the IC for the switching?
Lastly, you didn't mention just how much ($$$) you'll be asking for these little gems ( Triple set-up ). If the price is not too high, these could draw a lot of attention from both torch users and bike light / DIY people alike.


----------



## quazzle (Apr 1, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Are you saying that the drivers will be built into the power supply?
> Or..just the IC for the switching?


not really. The PWM input is reserved for DIY guys but the power management will be implemented in the supply by means of adaptive power restricting. I'll explain in details after the unit pass testing, ok?


----------



## fonarevka (Jul 9, 2011)

*This topic has repeatedly ypominalsya our independent project of the flashlight. Please do not remove the administration of my post.

*Unfortunately you can not post direct links, so publish without (http)
* 
We moved from fonarevka.lux-rc.com to another domain*

Flashlights in beamshot comparasion (Russian version) - fonarevka.ru
Flashlights in beamshot comparasion (English version) - fonarevka.ru/indexen.html

Forum on the flashlight and lighting technology - forum.fonarevka.ru
English version forum (translate Google) - forum.fonarevka.ru/?language=en


----------

